# New Seiko Bull !!



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Well, new to me anyway









6138 Bullhead in black, I love it, I used to have a brown one but sold it to a mate who was going through a retro phase, so I thought I had better give the Black one a go, its more my colour anyway, diddnt really get on with the brown...Anyway, JonW let slip he was maybe selling this one so I pounced and diddnt give him a chance to change his mind, it arived this morning in a box I had to saw open with a bread knife









Its in great condition for being 32 years old, the case is still crisp and not over polished ( Ive been reading the excellent 'buying guide' posted recently) and the only thing I shall keep an eye out for is a bezel insert which would finish it off perfectly...

Many thanks Jon, Ill look after it mate, I know it was hard to let it go 

Cheers..


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

That's lovely Jase, well done! You wouldn't believe that's 32 years old, it looks in mint nick. What's the strap?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Cheers Cam, its a Seiko 20mm folded link bracelet but after all the solid link ones Ive got recently Im going to try to shoehorn a 20mm Seiko Monster bracelet onto it, that why I got the one off Mike, it may take some work to make it fit but I think it will look and feel good, someone on the SCF has done it and so Ill give it a go too


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Looks good in black Jase


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Looks good. Glad you liked my safe packing! you can tell I used to work for RM and understand how parcels get treated!!









Its a beauty for sure and the will miss it, but I really need to downsize and it was a casualty...


----------



## thorpey69 (Feb 8, 2006)

you lucky git,want one of those badly,watched one go for Â£345 on ebay the other day,they are starting to go for strong money now.well done nice purchase


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Yeah, I wondered when you would notice









Sorry mate, in my defence I think Jon and I were talking the day before you put up the wtb ad.....









I think Ive found a insert for it now, so should look even nicer soon....









Yeah, prices do seem to be on the move upwards for the right pieces...


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Very nice Jase, well done









BTW re the Monster bracelets, are sure you`re not developing the problem Stan has with mesh ones?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Errrr, yes probably...I think I have 5 now









Also enough spare links to make another









I also got the 22mm version ( Italian Chrono ) from Jon which will be going on the 6309 or Tuna.....

I dont think the Monster is going to go on the Bullhead, it needs a lot of work to the end pieces









So its on a 'Lumpy' instead









BTW I think this ones done the rounds, Roy sold it to Roger, Roger to Jon, Jon to me, me to......No one!!! Its staying put


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

thorpey69 said:


> you lucky git,want one of those badly,watched one go for Â£345 on ebay the other day,they are starting to go for strong money now.well done nice purchase


Â£345... er damn I wish id sold it to you m8!


















jasonm said:


> Yeah, I wondered when you would notice
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tis true actually, and until our convo I hadnt even considered selling it... Id kinda forgotten about it at the bottom of the great pile of watches I have... must sell some more...











jasonm said:


> I think Ive found a insert for it now, so should look even nicer soon....


Cool.











jasonm said:


> Errrr, yes probably...I think I have 5 now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Blimey I have 3 of the things still....! best value 20mm bracelet until the Lumpy came along... 

C'mon we need Lumpy Bullhead pix!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Quick one then


----------



## deano42 (Jun 12, 2005)

Hi Jason

Welcome (back) to the Bullhead club.! They are great arn't they. Saw your post on the SCWF about replacement bezels. One word, it may be better to remain with the original and accept the knocks than get an aftermarket one (even though it would look newer...

...just my 2cents.

The fishbone bracelets are nice, but even those command a price, about $50 for a good one

Thanks

deano


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

You might be right about the bezel Deano, Its not really that bad, I still like them to look as good as possible, I could swap em back I suppose....


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Looks good on the Lumps!


----------



## seiko6139 (Aug 25, 2003)

jasonm said:


> Quick one then


Vert nice!

Where did you get that bracelet from????


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Mate that really looks good on lumpy







And for 32 years young she looks better than you ever did


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

PhilM said:


> Mate that really looks good on lumpy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You`ve met our Jason then Phil?


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> PhilM said:
> 
> 
> > Mate that really looks good on lumpy
> ...


A few times and I'm still traumatised from it


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I`ve only met him once and I`m still receiving treatment


----------

